# Währung



## 4ak (25. Mrz 2007)

hi leute ich hab da ein problem mit Währungen in meinem java projekt.

Und zwar möchte ich gerne in ein jTextfield eine währungsbetrag eingebe. z.B. 39,99.
Ich muss diesen Betrag irgendwie umwandlen und in meine Db-(Access) einfügen.
Doch wenn ich 39,99 eintippe und das in ein float umfandele bekomm ich eine fehlermeldung 

```
java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: "39,99"
```

Gibt es in java irgendwas damit ich den String in eine Währungsbetrag umwandeln kann, ich muss damit auch noch rechnen können, also die enthaltene Mehrwertsteure rausrechnen können.

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. 


MfG 4ak

[/code]


----------



## Marcel_Handball (25. Mrz 2007)

> Doch wenn ich 39,99 eintippe und das in ein float umfandele bekomm ich eine fehlermeldung



Um deinen String in einen Float umzuwandeln, benutze einfach folgendes:

```
String eingabe="49.49";
float zahl=Float.parseFloat(eingabe);
```

Gruß Marcel


----------



## HoaX (25. Mrz 2007)

Benutze NumberFormat zum Umwandeln, dann kannst du entsprechend des Landes den Wert formatiert eingeben


----------



## 4ak (26. Mrz 2007)

Danke für die tipps


----------

